# Eircom treatment of returning  customers



## glynner (1 Aug 2012)

I recently returned to Eircom as i needed a new broadband package and i regret my retrurn so much and am now locked into my contract for 12 months. 

It was may bank holiday and an Eircom Rep stopped me and asked me about Broadband and landline. As i was looking around at the time at packages, I listened to his sales talk. He offered me Landlaine & broadband for €45 PM inc vat. I had been looking around and was getting simular prices, But he asked me my old phone number and upon checking he told me as i was away from them for a number of years he could offer me €25 inc vat for first 6 months as i was eligable to a trial line promotion. As i did not have a utility bill with me he said he would call on the tuesday to the house to get a copy of a utility bill. He phoned me on the tuesday to say he didnt need a copy after all. He had me sold so i went for the deal.... but you can imagine what happened !!! 


I have been charged full amount since my bills have been coming in and upon querying for the last two weeks numerious calls to customer service and mailing on my eircom forum i have been told the following : "I am afraid the trial line promotion is not eligible for that address. So we could not apply that further promotion on your account as per the terms and conditions on the form that you signed".

As such the bundle package that was applied was the NGB basic talktime talker for €52.63 Inc Vat per month." 

I am furious and can do nothing about this. I feel i was sold a dummy


----------



## AlbacoreA (1 Aug 2012)

What proof have you of what the Eircom Rep said originally. Was any of it documented?

Peronally I won't do any deal thats not in writing. Cold calling to the door or on the street is only designed to catch you off guard. No need to do that if the offer is decent in the first place.


----------



## Time (1 Aug 2012)

Reps lie. It is a fact of life. Unless you get anything in writing don't believe them.

They would tell you the earth was flat if they could get a sale.


----------



## AlbacoreA (1 Aug 2012)

I don't see why you are locked into 12 months. They have a cancellation process.


----------



## glynner (1 Aug 2012)

Yes i have the form i signed sale agreed on where the rep marked an x in the box for eircom talk anytime and x where i purchased my modem. but he lied to me as he said i was eligable for the offer but the guy that came back to me on my query said the following : 

Quote 
"I apologise for the delay in getting back to you. I got a copy of the order form that you placed for the line activation. The order was placed in store and the order was placed subject to the "Trial line promotion availability"

On the form itself under the heading "New Lead PSTN or Broadband"
It states:

"Customer has been advised that: This is not a free trial This order is subject to availability" 

The rep never told me that it was subject to trial line availability. How can i get out of a contract now ??


----------



## AlbacoreA (1 Aug 2012)

Looks like its not that unusual
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056325929

I think I'd hound Eircom then try the small claims court.


----------



## glynner (1 Aug 2012)

Many thanks for that albacoreA i am going to copy it and send it on to Mark in Eircom as he must be the same guy that i was corresponding with, I was thinking about going to ComReg about them too but here we go again with the terms & conditions stuff - i think i will never learn


----------



## glynner (2 Aug 2012)

Thanks AlbacoreA for you thread you sent me it worked, after i sent it to the Eircom guy this is the response i got today - its amazing how information can help, I just love this forum. 


Hi glynner,

I received a response from a manager in the online store. They got back to me as follows:

" 'The customers address / details are eligible for the promotion. However the admin work was not completed before the customers order completed and the account was activated'.

The promotion has now been added on the acount REF: 3321993CH. 

The discount will be on the bill for the next 12 months going forward.

Package details:

 Total bundle discount of €150 inc. Vat given to customers over 12 months
 Customers receive a TL discount of €20.00 per month off their bundle for the first 6 months and then a discount of €5 per month for the 2nd six months. i.e. a total discount of €150.00 inc. vat
 After the initial 12 month period, the customer will revert to the standard price for the plan that they are availing of.


----------



## MarySmyth (2 Aug 2012)

*Eircom*

Suggest that you request copy of agreement and details of who sold you the deal. Was it an agency he was working for? Most likely yes- so follow up with them. Also make formal compaint in writing to Eircom...


----------



## glynner (2 Aug 2012)

I will certainly Marysmith thanks for advice


----------



## wednesday (2 Aug 2012)

When you finally get shot of Eircom, give Vodafone a go. I've been with them over 18 months (€45 per month, all Ireland free, 200 minutes to 3 nominated Vodafone numbers a month and my broadband). Because it was a deal going at the time of my original contract, I also have free calls to UK landlines too as I'm a Vodafone bill pay mobile user.

No affiliation, just a satisfied customer.


----------



## Marigold77 (16 Aug 2012)

wednesday said:


> When you finally get shot of Eircom, give Vodafone a go. I've been with them over 18 months (€45 per month, all Ireland free, 200 minutes to 3 nominated Vodafone numbers a month and my broadband). Because it was a deal going at the time of my original contract, I also have free calls to UK landlines too as I'm a Vodafone bill pay mobile user.
> 
> No affiliation, just a satisfied customer.


 
Well, that is not our experience with vodafone in the years we were with them

Gross overcharging, applying wrong packages so that we finally got a large sum refunded after threatening legal action. They had illegally retained our credit card details also and admitted it when we finally got through to the  right dept. They were still overcharging us and  promised they would not disconnect us until the dispute was settled, but they did. Then three weeks later a letter saying that they had restricted our service and that unless we paid we would find it very hard to reconnect with them in future.

The amount they said we owed was interesting,, ECORK.. Yep Ecork

And although they have disconnected us we are still getting monthly line rental bills. 

As we were then with digiweb we changed to blueface and are happy with the total of E25 a month for 2,000 minutes a month wroldwide.. add to that the E40 for digiweb and that is a good deal. 

Would never deal with vodafone again if they were the last provider on earth. 

if you look at  boards ie vodafone you will see many similar situations.


----------



## Niallerz (15 Oct 2012)

*Trial Line Offer*

Hi,
I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about my query.

I just ordered Eircom broadband a couple of days ago, I signed up for the 45euro package.

Then earlier today an Eircom salesman knocks on my door and told me I could have got that offer for 25euro a month because I could have got the trial line offer because the line was inactive for a long period of time.

with this information I call Eircom and they tell me its too late the line is now activated. I asked if I cancelled within the cooling off period and signed up with the salesman's offer could i avail of it, they tell me no because i recently reactivated the line.

As you can imagine I am not a happy bunny!
Any replies would be Appreciated, Thanks.


----------

